# Canaveral National Seashore



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

This is my fourth attempt at making this post. Keep getting the message that I'm not signed in. So I'll try the short version.

6 Pompano - all about 16 - 18 inches.
1 Whiting
2 Bluefish - about 3 lbs. each.
2 Jacks - about 5 lbs. each.
1 MONSTER LADYFISH - about 6 inches  

Great day considering I picked a bad spot to fish. Dark when I picked the spot. As the sun started to rise area was packed with sun worshipers and couldn't move to a couple of deep holes that were near by. All fish were caught by having to make super long cast to get to deeper water. Not good for the muscles of my 60+ years of abusing them. I'm sore but, HAPPY.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

WOW - 16 to 18 inches of pomps. That's consider a GREAT day at CNS. What parking lot were you , and what kind of bait?. I will have to try to go there sometime next week. Thanks for a report.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Caught all of them on dead shrimp at parking lot 9. Found millions of sand fleas but, all of them about 1/4 - 3/8 of an inch long. Could not find any good size ones. Lot-O-luck. Give us a report on how you do. I plan on going this coming weekend.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I just check weather forcast for next a couple of days, and It does not look good. Wind from the east 10-15mph, wave 4-6ft. I have to wait to see weekend forcast going to get better or not. I will let you know.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

DVO said:


> I just check weather forcast for next a couple of days, and It does not look good. Wind from the east 10-15mph, wave 4-6ft. I have to wait to see weekend forcast going to get better or not. I will let you know.


Bad news, on my weather program it show NE winds that are to shift to NW by next Friday 10/14. Not looking very good.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm going to try to get to Sebastian again this weekend. It seems to be the best spot right now. I hit it for about half an hour last Friday after being out in the boat. Got one nice mangrove snapper and plenty more bites. There were mullet getting pounded everywhere, I'd try getting down there if I were you.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats on a great day of fishing!  The pomps are finally here as well. I catch them on a pink banana jig.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dolphinpier said:


> Bad news, on my weather program it show NE winds that are to shift to NW by next Friday 10/14. Not looking very good.


Just curious as why this is a bad weather condition down there? Up here in MD/VA those are not bad fishing conditions at all.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Two reasons have to do with the proximity of the Gulf Stream to Florida's shore line. One is all the Hurricanes and tropical depressions that have passed by create large ground swells from the mid Atlantic. When they get here they create some currents due to the Gulf Stream that will take a 10 oz. sinker down the beach before you get to put your rod in the holder. Second Because the gulf stream is so close to shore in our areas Ne winds creat just as bad a current and the waves break from the outer bar to the beach non stop. Also some of our beach are as flat as a pancake and this doesn't help the fishing when we get a good Noreaster.


----------

